# Imported Beer Now Available At 1st Choice



## cam89brewer (14/11/11)

On Wednesday the new catalogue has a deal for buy 2 4pks and get 1 free so (3x4pks of either stella, carlsberg ,becks ,heineken etc. all 500ml cans)
GET INTO IT!!!! :chug:


----------



## Bribie G (14/11/11)

The four "imported" beers you mention are all brewed under licence in Australia by Lion or CUB, or do you mean that this refers to the geniune imported versions of the beers? edit: if 500ml cans then that would be the case as I don't think there are any 500ml Aussie canning facilities.

edit edit: then this would be a good example of Coles doing parallel imports to cut out the big two... yes I think we should support that. It would also be a good opportunity to do our own "parallel" taste check on the imports vs the BUL versions. :beerbang:


----------



## Wimmig (14/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> The four "imported" beers you mention are all brewed under licence in Australia by Lion or CUB, or do you mean that this refers to the geniune imported versions of the beers? edit: if 500ml cans then that would be the case as I don't think there are any 500ml Aussie canning facilities.
> 
> edit edit: then this would be a good example of Coles doing parallel imports to cut out the big two... yes I think we should support that. It would also be a good opportunity to do our own "parallel" taste check on the imports vs the BUL versions. :beerbang:



I would guess the same thing. I am unaware of any locally produced beer (under licence) doing 500ml cans. It would be likely they would be fully imported. Coles & Woolworths have been doing this sort of thing for a while, along with alot of others. I would find no suprise at all given the current economic troubles in Europe that large purchases are being brought in a la parallel [grey stock].


----------



## cam89brewer (14/11/11)

Wimmig said:


> I would guess the same thing. I am unaware of any locally produced beer (under licence) doing 500ml cans. It would be likely they would be fully imported. Coles & Woolworths have been doing this sort of thing for a while, along with alot of others. I would find no suprise at all given the current economic troubles in Europe that large purchases are being brought in a la parallel [grey stock].



Yeh they are all brewed in Europe at least, I have tried the carlsberg and has a more full flavour than the licensed brew.... I have checked all the cans they all seemed to be brewed in European countries of origin and 100% sure that they weren't brewed in australia


----------



## Bribie G (14/11/11)

Grey imports, like me old rice burning Nissan Silvia (long gone but I loved her)


----------



## Wimmig (14/11/11)

cambrew said:


> Yeh they are all brewed in Europe at least, I have tried the carlsberg and has a more full flavour than the licensed brew.... I have checked all the cans they all seemed to be brewed in European countries of origin and 100% sure that they weren't brewed in australia



For the most part, i would guess the "purity law" of Germany, and to a much greater extent the EU Product Certification Req would give us all the consistancy we would need to be buying these. I am well aware of the dodgy way stock arrives from EU via smaller importers etc. Though, i've never had any experience of bad stock imported by the big guys. They have their own importation and distro systems end to end and are always good.

I'll be hitting it up if available this week.


----------



## Nick JD (14/11/11)

Anything made here is not as good as if it was made there. 

When I was living in Asia, a BBQ steak would taste slightly like Egg Foo Yong. A woman would taste slightly more like fish than the chicken ones here.

Beware the xenorecipe ... it exists to deny you the full taste experience!


----------



## Bribie G (14/11/11)

Ulrika from Germany tasted more like Bratwurst.


----------



## Tanga (14/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> Anything made here is not as good as if it was made there.
> 
> When I was living in Asia, a BBQ steak would taste slightly like Egg Foo Yong. A woman would taste slightly more like fish than the chicken ones here.
> 
> Beware the xenorecipe ... it exists to deny you the full taste experience!


*



*


----------



## peaky (14/11/11)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (14/11/11)

Tanga, that's at least one experience we have in common


----------



## cam89brewer (14/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Tanga, that's at least one experience we have in common
> 
> View attachment 50067



I agree I think this post has fallen off the rails but oh well i have said what i need to say


----------



## cam89brewer (14/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Tanga, that's at least one experience we have in common
> 
> View attachment 50067



I agree I think this post has fallen off the rails but oh well i have said what i need to say


----------



## Florian (14/11/11)

:icon_offtopic: 



Wimmig said:


> For the most part, i would guess the "purity law" of Germany, and to a much greater extent the EU Product Certification Req would give us all the consistancy we would need to be buying these.



The German purity law does not exist anymore and the term is nowadays solely used for marketing purposes. It has been replaced with the Biergesetz (beer law) which allows a greater range of ingredients and additives in beer.


----------



## mje1980 (14/11/11)

I drank carlsberg on tap in the maldives of all places. Beautiful beer. Got home and got some. Totally different, it was BUL, and was thin watery, and could have been any number of tasteless lagers. The real deal is miles better.


----------



## Tim F (14/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Tanga, that's at least one experience we have in common



You've both tasted a frogs peen ??? 

*wait, is that 2 chick frogs? Lesbian frog porn? I'm going now.


----------



## stux (15/11/11)

Tim F said:


> You've both tasted a frogs peen ???
> 
> *wait, is that 2 chick frogs? Lesbian frog porn? I'm going now.



I counted two bras...


----------



## Nick JD (15/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Ulrika from Germany tasted more like Bratwurst.



The Belgians taste like yeast. With hints of banana and if they're young enough ... bubblegum.


----------



## stux (15/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> The Belgians taste like yeast. With hints of banana and if they're young enough ... bubblegum.



No, they taste like chip oil


----------



## cam89brewer (15/11/11)

The carlberg has a nice yeast/banana overtone and aroma which isn't present in the brewed under licence version.... and in the past I emailed CUB and mentioned this and they stated "Our brewing process and ingredients are exactly the same as the original version" and i find that hard to believe when they taste totally different and it honestly shows how much they really know at CUB or they just think that we don't know what we are talking about????


----------



## thelastspud (15/11/11)

But they could make BUL stuff taste exactly the same couldn't they? 
I mean They change it on purpose because its more profitable or because they are lazy right?


----------



## mje1980 (15/11/11)

There is no chance in hell the BUL carlsberg tastes like the real stuff. The real stuff is malty,dry and crisp, and a friggin excellent beer. The BUL is just another Mass produced lager.


----------



## jameson (15/11/11)

When I was home last year October time in northern Ireland. I was picking up a case 24 440ml cans of carlsberg for 8pound About $16 aus. Funny thing was my mum said as I got through her front door I got you couple of cases of beer? Fosters haha wasn't a bad drop ether do they make that over seas or export it?


----------



## Bribie G (15/11/11)

Fosters in the UK is brewed by Heineken (originally Scottish and Newcastle) and I believe only the yeast was imported from Australia. The UK version is only 4% and fairly unobjectionable as a lager (last drank some in Yorkshire about 10 years ago) but nothing like an Australian beer.


----------



## nzefactor (15/11/11)

Florian said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> The German purity law does not exist anymore and the term is nowadays solely used for marketing purposes. It has been replaced with the Biergesetz (beer law) which allows a greater range of ingredients and additives in beer.




Wow this is interesting. Did not know about the Biergesetz and the removal of the purity law. So there's a possibility of adjuncts in my Radeberger?! :blink:


----------



## Florian (15/11/11)

Just had a quick read through the provisional Beer law from 1993, from what i can gather not much has changed for bottom fermenting beers, but top fermenting beers are now also allowed other malts (like wheat) and different forms of sugar. 
Not sure if this is the newest issue of the law though.


----------



## Northside Novice (15/11/11)

nice one , sounds like a good deal, are these hitting the shevles in brisbane ?


----------



## davo4772 (15/11/11)

The Promotion doesn't start until tomorrow. Not yet on shelves


----------



## geoffd (15/11/11)

mje1980 said:


> I drank carlsberg on tap in the maldives of all places. Beautiful beer. Got home and got some. Totally different, it was BUL, and was thin watery, and could have been any number of tasteless lagers. The real deal is miles better.




Carlsberg was one of my staples in Ireland a decade ago, brewed under licence by Guinness & shit by a long way compared to Danish, I have also written to Carlsberg (with no reply) as to the utter bile that is produced here, I swear it is VB with a different label, it is completely undrinkable here.

An exception to the rule of origin, I drank Guinness Export in Cambodia a few years ago & it shit all over Irish Guinness....black shit!!!


the original post: stella, "carlsberg ,becks ,heineken etc"

just coz they're imported doesnt mean they are quality beverages, these are the carltons of europe...yes they vae worse but these are by no means aspirational beers, Carlsbergs contributions to brewing science gives it some brownie points, but they're burning them rapidly by letting fosters brew in their name.


----------



## Where's Jim? (15/11/11)

cambrew said:


> Yeh they are all brewed in Europe at least, I have tried the carlsberg and has a more full flavour than the licensed brew.... I have checked all the cans they all seemed to be brewed in European countries of origin and 100% sure that they weren't brewed in australia



I'll second this (I work at 1st Choice). We put together our promo tie up tonight and I was sure to check that the cans were imported. It seems like a pretty good price for imported beer so I assume the company has imported it themselves. Not 100% sure as I wasn't familiar with the importer on the sticker though...

Also put out our various gift packs, particularly looking forward to the Little Creatures one (pint of Pale, Bright, Rogers and Big Dipper).

As for imported vs BUL - the Heineken kegs are imported but the bottles are brewed here. Massive difference in flavour IMO. I actually really enjoy the kegs.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/11/11)

Local dan murphys has Heineken cans and becks bottles - imported versions (either warm on the floor or in the back fridge) for $39 Heineken cans (restaurant pack) and $45 (becks bottles).

Goomba


----------



## Northside Novice (15/11/11)

hey jim dont spose you know if these will be on sale in brisbane stores?


----------



## Where's Jim? (15/11/11)

Wouldn't have a clue mate. I'm not high up enough on the chain to know what's happening in our Area let alone Nationally :lol: 

As it's a pre-christmas catalogue, I would imagine it would be on some form of national scale but who knows. Best give your local a call tomorrow when it starts.


----------



## davo4772 (15/11/11)

BUL is such a scam. They don't even try to use the same recipe.

Thirsty Boy hinted at it in this thread, post number 7. 

Sounds like they use the local yeast which is used to munching on a bit of sugar to do it's job hence a "special syrup" is required.

Bittered with POR and finished with the target beer hops.

Like I said, marketing scam.


----------



## Where's Jim? (15/11/11)

That's an interesting insight.

It made me think of everyone ranting about the newer James Squire range which seems to be almost 'dumbed down' flavour-wise to what people were tasting way back when. JS packaging is labelled as BUL so it makes you wonder whether the same thing has happened to their range of beers after being moved out of the Malt Shovel Brewery in Camperdown.


----------



## Wimmig (15/11/11)

[quote name='Where's Jim?' post='841672' date='Nov 15 2011, 08:04 PM']I'll second this (I work at 1st Choice). We put together our promo tie up tonight and I was sure to check that the cans were imported. It seems like a pretty good price for imported beer so I assume the company has imported it themselves. Not 100% sure as I wasn't familiar with the importer on the sticker though...

Also put out our various gift packs, particularly looking forward to the Little Creatures one (pint of Pale, Bright, Rogers and Big Dipper).

As for imported vs BUL - the Heineken kegs are imported but the bottles are brewed here. Massive difference in flavour IMO. I actually really enjoy the kegs.[/quote]

Who is on the importer sticker? As somebody who works in the retail liquor market, the big 2 keep it moving. 

For those thinking about the differences etc with BUL products. They mimic all variables "according to the maker" including water modiciation charts etc. Though, even with products express delivered (< 36 hours chill transit) the local ones always fall short. It's nothing new in the world, but in this country it's getting to be a total joke. The trade events say it all...."pick the imported one". They stopped that booth after the shockingly high hit rate for industry.


----------



## Bribie G (15/11/11)

Carlsberg promotions are


----------



## bum (15/11/11)

david72 said:


> They don't even try to use the same recipe.
> 
> Thirsty Boy hinted at it in this thread, post number 7.
> 
> Sounds like they use the local yeast which is used to munching on a bit of sugar to do it's job hence a "special syrup" is required.


Read the post again. He says the yeast used is a non-CUB yeast. Meaning it is out of house. He also says he doesn't even know what strain it is. Looks like they use a provided strain.

Separate to the quoted post, I don't know why so many people act offended when a beer that is heaps cheaper doesn't end up being as good. I mean, who knew?


----------



## Braumoasta (15/11/11)

cambrew said:


> The carlberg has a nice yeast/banana overtone and aroma which isn't present in the brewed under licence version.... and in the past I emailed CUB and mentioned this and they stated "Our brewing process and ingredients are exactly the same as the original version" and i find that hard to believe when they taste totally different and it honestly shows how much they really know at CUB or they just think that we don't know what we are talking about????




:icon_offtopic: I would love it if someone with the right equipment could get some of these BUL beers and the originals and compare features such as gravity, colour, bitterness, etc. Maybe if someone collected reliable evidence that the products are significantly different, then they would get their act together and actually attempt to make the products taste similar.


----------



## bum (15/11/11)

And price them accordingly.


----------



## thelastspud (16/11/11)

bum said:


> And price them accordingly.



I think everyone here would be happy to pay a bit more for a better quality, Have a look at the commercial whats in the glass thread. You quite often see 10-20 dollar bottles being talked about.


----------



## pk.sax (16/11/11)

They taste better over there because of the competition. And what people have come to expect. Who cares in oz! I mean, when the benchmark is VB and Carlton...
To me, kingfisher tastes super bland over here. In India, it was a nice refreshing malty lager with some bitterness to it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/11/11)

They aren't cheaper!!!!!!!!

That's the issue - I don't want to pay "imported prices" for lesser quality beer.

Bitburger, oranjeboom, even henninger is better and cheaper than the locally produced BUL "Euro" at the same shop.

If they're shipping these from the other side of the world, and still selling them cheaper, then LionKirin and SABMillerFosters are seriously marking up BUL beer.


----------



## sluggerdog (16/11/11)

QLD Catalogue: http://www.1stchoice.com.au/documents/pdf/...ro_20111115.pdf

Last page, 2 for $32 plus the 3rd one is free.

choose from HEINEKEN, STELLA ARTOIS, CARLING BLACK LABEL, BECK'S, CARLSBERG EXPORT OR SAN MIGUEL cans 4x500ml


----------



## chunckious (16/11/11)

San Miguel is an alright beer. Pass on the rest.


----------



## manticle (16/11/11)

bum said:


> Read the post again. He says the yeast used is a non-CUB yeast. Meaning it is out of house. He also says he doesn't even know what strain it is. Looks like they use a provided strain.
> 
> Separate to the quoted post, I don't know why so many people act offended when a beer that is heaps cheaper doesn't end up being as good. I mean, who knew?




He also hints that they use PoR for draught version and 'whatever adjunct is in use at the brewery'.

I think people's objections to a lot of BUL stuff is that they are marketted as (and priced accordingly) premium imported beers. If they were marketted as brewed here in a similar fashion to and priced the same as CD or VB, I doubt people would get up in arms as much.

Also the continued insistence that these beers are exactly the same when it is patently obvious to most that they are not.

It's not really acting offended anyway - it's seeing through marketting smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/11/11)

manticle said:


> I think people's objections to a lot of BUL stuff is that they are marketted as (and priced accordingly) premium imported beers. If they were marketted as brewed here in a similar fashion to and priced the same as CD or VB, I doubt people would get up in arms as much.
> 
> Also the continued insistence that these beers are exactly the same when it is patently obvious to most that they are not.
> 
> It's not really acting offended anyway - it's seeing through marketting smoke and mirrors.



+1 to all this. 

Manticle has once again thoroughly articulated the issues that I could not (that and the fact that I was rushing out the door to work).

As an addendum - BUL beer actually started me on the path to craft beer and all-grain brewing. If the BUL Heiny (my favourite euroswill) tasted the same (or was priced lower because you weren't paying for it to be shipped from Europe) - I'd not have started searching around for "what else" I could buy for $15 or so a 6pack. 

It started me on the path to Oettinger (not fussed on it), BROK (not cheap enough given it's the same ol' same old), Matilda bay boh pils, JS Sundown Lager and LC Pale Ale. 

They were okay, but I saw that each of these marques had some other beers of different varieties. 

Up to that point I drank Stout or Pils/lager. Suddenly I was finding Pale Ales (starting with Fat Yak). That started me on the hop path, which started me looking for hoppier and hoppier beers, and eventually making my own hoppier beers (whereas previously I specialised in Dark Beers) and moving to AG brewing to hide the kit twang.

It's interesting that the media always contains reports about the "shrinking beer market" - I wonder if BUL in Australia has contributed to this - because I know that I don't buy much beer at all, whereas I once was a regular consumer of imported Heineken.

Goomba


----------



## bum (16/11/11)

Bradley said:


> I think everyone here would be happy to pay a bit more for a better quality


Yeah, but the imports are definitely available for all these BUL beers - yet the issue still exists.



manticle said:


> I think people's objections to a lot of BUL stuff is that they are marketted as (and priced accordingly) premium imported beers. If they were marketted as brewed here in a similar fashion to and priced the same as CD or VB, I doubt people would get up in arms as much.


I think it is pretty unfair on most (if not all) of these BUL beers to suggest that they aren't actually better beers than CD/VB/TED/etc - even if they aren't the same thing as the originals. They are better beers (plus the licensing must cost a packet) so it probably is fair for something of a premium to be charged - not suggesting that the current state of events is exactly how things should be, of course. 

My argument is that you get what you pay for - if you're paying a lot less and expecting the same thing then you've probably only got yourself to blame if you are disappointed.


----------



## Where's Jim? (16/11/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Local dan murphys has Heineken cans and becks bottles - imported versions (either warm on the floor or in the back fridge) for $39 Heineken cans (restaurant pack) and $45 (becks bottles).
> 
> Goomba



I've also heard of my mate buying imported Stella bottles from a Dan's store. He said he had no idea until he opened the box and it was a different bottle/label so I assume this was the stock on the floor. In our system at work we have both a BUL and an IMP version of these products so we probably have it in our distro centre yet our store only stocks the BUL products.

Maybe the big two supplement their BUL stock with imports and distribute the imports only to stores that are surrounded by a market they perceive to be picky with their beer (affluent suburbs?)... and then the BUL gets shifted to stores where drinkers aren't as inclined to check the package (or notice the taste difference). It makes sense marketing-wise in order to keep everyone happy and save some $$.


----------



## sluggerdog (16/11/11)

[quote name='Where's Jim?' post='841894' date='Nov 16 2011, 11:01 AM']I've also heard of my mate buying imported Stella bottles from a Dan's store. He said he had no idea until he opened the box and it was a different bottle/label so I assume this was the stock on the floor.[/quote]


At my local Dans (Northlakes / Mango Hill) one of the guys working there told me they always stock imported becks and stella in the fridge and the local version hot. Each time I have been there (weekly) this has been the case. It costs a little more usually.


----------



## manticle (16/11/11)

bum said:


> My argument is that you get what you pay for - if you're paying a lot less and expecting the same thing then you've probably only got yourself to blame if you are disappointed.




I agree on that score. I find the marketting for BUL to be deceptive, which I guess is mine. I'm certainly not surprised that any marketting would happily make the truth as vague as possible and not being a buyer of BUL products on a large scale, I can certainly live my life without getting inordinately upset. However I do understand people thinking BUL beers are a bit of a rip.

I'm also upset my Chiko roll didn't come with a hot blonde in a tight zipped up jumpsuit and a free motobike.


----------



## jameson (16/11/11)

Thanks for the tip off mate got my self a dozen San miguel. Time to chill and see if sipping them from a ice frozen glass brings me right back to the Costa del sol wishing I lived some place warm. Memories


----------



## the_new_darren (16/11/11)

Is this AHB or *** (Commercial Brewers)?

Seems this thread is NOT about homebrewers making beer and hence, off topic. This thread should be deleted by moderaters.

cheers

TND


----------



## bum (16/11/11)

What is it about the name of this sub-forum that makes you think talking about HB would be on-topic?

[EDIT: weird extra word]


----------



## Bribie G (16/11/11)

Dazzy's pissed again - welcome back Daz


----------



## benno1973 (16/11/11)

the_new_darren said:


> Seems this thread is NOT about homebrewers making beer and hence, off topic. This thread should be deleted by moderaters.



Psst... Dazza... I think people are talking about cider and mead here- lets mention that to the mods while we're there. And these dickheads are talking about cooking! WTF?


----------



## Brew Matt (16/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> The four "imported" beers you mention are all brewed under licence in Australia by Lion or CUB, or do you mean that this refers to the geniune imported versions of the beers? edit: if 500ml cans then that would be the case as I don't think there are any 500ml Aussie canning facilities.
> 
> edit edit: then this would be a good example of Coles doing parallel imports to cut out the big two... yes I think we should support that. It would also be a good opportunity to do our own "parallel" taste check on the imports vs the BUL versions. :beerbang:



I wouldn't have thought there would be a difference between brewed under license & imported until I watch that Stella comparision on Beer Frontier - according to the tasters, they were like comparing 2 different beers......


----------



## the_new_darren (16/11/11)

Commercial beer discussions on aussiehomebrewer.com? WTF

Next thing we will see is the advertising space above the forum will be fillled with: Why brew, fresh is here!!! Carlton ...go the Blues..or XXXX the other alternative.

Great that imported beer is being sold here in Australia and that it is fantastic (albeit not new) but there is nothing like trying beer IN the country it is brewed (without the damage done by importation, PLUS you can say you actually sampled the beer in that country)

cheers

tnd

Briber: what you talking about ?? You been on the juice again, messin' wid ya pots?


----------



## Bribie G (16/11/11)

the_new_darren said:


> yap yap yap yap yap yap yap yap


----------



## the_new_darren (16/11/11)

Bribie

yap ayp yap yap yap yap.........Bribie.....behind the times.....yep, yep, yep..........catch up ,mate....yap yap yap. 50 buckets.....yep yep yep


----------



## jyo (17/11/11)

the_new_darren said:


> This thread should be deleted by moderaters.



Mate, I think you should be deleted by the moderators. Oh....wait...that's been done before. <_<


----------



## cam89brewer (17/11/11)

Anyway I only really started this thread just to inform you guys of some reasonably priced imports and yes I agree that there is nothing wrong with the BUL beers but I also think that any real beer lover should have the opportunity to enjoy the true imports because its not really that often that they are available at the bottle shop down the road. 

You can never try too many beers and if I could I would taste them all.
Its all inspiration for my next creative brew....


----------



## thelastspud (17/11/11)

jameson said:


> Thanks for the tip off mate got my self a dozen San miguel. Time to chill and see if sipping them from a ice frozen glass brings me right back to the Costa del sol wishing I lived some place warm. Memories




I'm there now. Its getting a bit chilly now though.


----------

